
Interesting talks from Hot Chips 2018 - JoachimS
https://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1333649&print=yes
======
snaky
> Flexibility, not frequency, is the new mantra

> Compared to its current 16nm FPGAs, the so-called Adaptive Compute
> Acceleration Platform (ACAP) will deliver 20x and 4x performance increases
> on deep learning and 5G radio processing, respectively, Xilinx claimed. The
> first chip, called Everest, will tape out this year in a 7nm process.

> The centerpiece of the new architecture is word-based array of tiles made up
> of VLIW vector processors, each with local memory and interconnect.

> tiles communicate with each other to create data paths that best suit their
> application.

[https://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1333632](https://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1333632)

So GA144 is going to mainstream finally.

